# Psychotherapy prolonged service?



## JCROYLE (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a licensed therapist that spent 150 minutes with a patient.  Is there a prolonged service code I can bill for the extra time spent? I'm looking at the 90837 which is 60 minutes for the initial service.  Is there an add on code available?


----------



## tworottstown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Prolonged services with psychotherapy*

According to the AMA CPT, a prolonged service code from the EM section can be added to psychotherapy if the service is 30 minutes beyond the 68 minute psychotherapy code 90837. The current CPT book has this in green under the 90838 but sent out a Correction stating it should have been under the 90837.  CPT also states that a physician or "other qualified healthcare professional" can use the prolonged service.  So if the licensed therapist is considered a qualified healthcare professional than they should be able to pick up the 99354 with a documented time of 150 minutes.


----------

